
“We know Google is intentionally hiding ProtonMail from search results” - kushti
https://twitter.com/ProtonMail/status/761668264942530565
======
inputcoffee
What would the evidence even look like?

If you search for protonmail you get it.

If you generically search email you get much more popular providers.

What constitutes evidence in this case?

------
johnwheeler
I'm calling bullshit. I suspect this is Guerrilla Marketing as in Ryan
Holiday's "Trust Me, I'm Lying".

In that book, he talks about the campaign he did for Tucker Max. Essentially
going around vandalizing his own billboards and reporting it to the press
which put the billboards on the news. The billboards were sexist. College
sororities staged demonstrations to get the taken down drawing even more
attention. It had a ripple effect.

All deliberate.

~~~
johnwheeler
Hmm... Maybe not. They seem like a legit operation.

------
bllguo
baseless as of right now - they have yet to provide their evidence.

They would be in a stronger position if they had released both accusation and
proof together. The way they've gone about things is just fishy.

